# probleme horloge et date creation



## nolach (21 Mars 2006)

bonjour

voila j ai un powerbook 15" 1.33ghz 768 mo os 10.3.9

il m arrive 2 petits problemes :

-lorsque la batterie se decharge entierement, lorsque que je redemmare la date reviens au 1 janvier 1904 et ne garde pas en memoire la derniere date affichee avant la decharge complete de la batterie

-j utilise un disque dur externe en firewire, et certains dossiers que j ai cree il y a deja pas mal de temps affiche egalement la date du 1 janvier 1904
lorsque j affiche le contenu du dossier tous les fichiers indiquent egalement cette date de creation mais lorsque que j ouvre ce dossier seul dans une nouvelle fenetre les dates redeviennent normales

voila si quelqu un a deja eu ce genre de probleme dites le moi

ca n empeche en rien le fonctionnement de l ordi

merci


----------



## MarcMame (21 Mars 2006)

nolach a dit:
			
		

> -lorsque la batterie se decharge entierement, lorsque que je redemmare la date reviens au 1 janvier 1904 et ne garde pas en memoire la derniere date affichee avant la decharge complete de la batteriei


C'est normal. Branche le secteur avant la décharge complète.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

regarde le sujet batterie en haut de forum tu aura plein d'info sur ton probleme


----------

